# FC1 USB Focus Controller



## tonccy (May 2, 2012)

Hi guys!

What's Your opinion about this product?
http://www.okii.net/product_p/fc1.htm

Any experience yet?

Best regards.


----------



## Axilrod (May 2, 2012)

It's been out a while, it's decent, but the focus action is kind of choppy. I'm waiting for the Manfrotto remotes to be released, they're friggin' awesome.
http://www.manfrotto.us/product/8709.1018696.54581.0.0/MVR911ECCN/_/HDSLR_CLAMP-ON_REMOTE_CONTROL
http://www.manfrotto.us/product/8709.1018696.54581.0.0/MVR911EJCN/_/HDSLR_DELUXE_RC_FOR_CANON


----------

